
Apple buys popular weather app Dark Sky and plans to shut down Android versions - adventured
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/31/apple-buys-popular-weather-app-dark-sky.html
======
mtmail
Press released discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22739839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22739839)

